# PEX Fitting Re-do?



## larrybr45 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have 1989 Manufactured home and am replacing all fixtures and floor in guest bath.  I noticed the gray poly piping and fixtures and decided to changeout to pex 1/2 inch.

I had to replace two poly t fittings with the new pex copper ones and all 3 connections on each fitting passed the go and no-go test.

On each of them, I had a 4 foot leg (one for toilet) (one for sink) in which I turned the pipe a little and I noticed the pex crimp ring move on the fixture a little.  I find these pex pipes are somewhat hard to work on without moving at the fitting that has been crimped (maybe I am doing backwards).

At any rate, concerned I should tear out the t' fittings and redo.  I did turn on water and did NOT see any leaking.  I just get very paranoid about these things.

Questions - should i redo the t, and if so, could I consider the newer brass push in type connectors as these seem reliable and easier to work with?

How do I finish off the toilet connector, is there a special fitting I must use to provide firmness prior to installing the shutoff valve?

thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome Larry:
If you are using the crimp fittings, I'm sorry, you can't switch to the slip fitting. There are several different kinds of flexible plastic pipe. The kind that uses the slip fitting has an expander you stick in the end of the tube and stretch it then get it on the fitting with in a few seconds where it will shrink back down to its original size. It squeezes the fitting enough to prevent leaks.
You said you have no leaks; that's where I would stop and say, "good job".
Your supplier should have an in-line valve for your toilet that has crimp on one side and 3/8" tubing screw connector on the other side.
Glenn


----------

